# I got one of them "fancy" goats



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Remember the "pink" goat? In this link? viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5262

Well....I got me a blue one!!!!!









Miss Angel really likes her "new" coat too, can't ya tell? :wink: 









Don't worry, I would never do anything that would "hurt" my kids, this is Halloween Hairspray and it was brushed out of her shortly after I took the pics.....though the blue color did "stain" her white fur...it'll come out.

Thot you'd like a laugh! I enjoyed it! :ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow liz thats so cute!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL Liz!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

LoL...how cute...I never thought about doing it to my goats...but I used to use non-toxic blowpens and stencils to put designs on my dog...like stars and hearts...lol...I do have a white goat...I may have to experiment... :thumb:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Liz, you're goin' round the bend and draggin' the rest with you :slapfloor: Dang it! I wish I had a white goat (look out Adam & Sunny) :leap: ---Now that I think of it a bit more I think you'r just leadin' the parade and I love it :ROFL: ----now if I can just get pictures of my goats in aprons I'll get some laughs too! 
Candy :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute...............


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

The pheasant hunters have been out around here in full force. Maybe I should get a can of orange so the goats are not mistaken for anything else!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmmmm......I do have three Saanens, although I'm sure mom wouldn't be to thrilled if she walked out to see them all different colors :ROFL: 

Angel's cute though, the blue looks lovely on her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> The pheasant hunters have been out around here in full force. Maybe I should get a can of orange so the goats are not mistaken for anything else!!


I looked for the orange and all they had was blue, green, purple and black....Blue is my favorite color so I went with that one, I do think the orange is a good idea though with Archery and muzzleloader in around here....though I did get them all flourescent orange collars.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I hope you plan to take her trick or treating--she deserves it after putting up with her mommy's "new-blue-goo" experiment :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is toooooo darn funny!!! :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: 

Hmmmm - now guess I have to do it also since I started this whole thing - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Trick or Treating? Hmmmm.....do you think she would like walking a mile or so on a lead with bunches of kids around? It's a thought though...I'm dressing as a holstein cow to take my niece and nephew around...wonder how Angel would look with black spots dressed as my "calf".. :ROFL:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

You're so-o-o-o-o bad! :shocked: Poor Angel--I'll have to rescue her when I come out! I'll bet she'd make a great Holstein calf :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

For those of you with not so light colored goats there is always Twinkle Toes. That is a colorant for horses. They have glittery ones! (now I am going to get hate mail from all the glittery goats. LOL)


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 
HAHA! TOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I just now saw this... it is too funny! LOL :slapfloor: 

I love it!  I had to show this to my daughters and they loved it too! They said "lets do that to our goats mom" now I don't think we will be trying that anytime soon, but that picture is just great. Did the blue come off yet?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've brushed her out and the majority of it came right off....though she still has a "light blue cast" to her....not as noticeable, but still "blue". I'm glad I gave you all a laugh....believe it or not....it took my DH a good 15 minutes before he "saw" her! :ROFL:


----------



## luvmygoats (Dec 1, 2007)

omg she looks so cute!


----------

